# Change color/theme?



## Joey2k (Oct 3, 2014)

Is there a way to change the color scheme of the message board? It's a little too pink for me


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Nope, men here have been complaining about it for years to no avail.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Hey there,

I will pass on your suggestions to the mods to see if we could add another skin color to the site to add to the settings options. For now keep posting that you will like this feature added to the site, the mods would love the feedback 

~ GP community support


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

*TAM! Kick'n Infidelity's Ass Since 2006!*


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

I like PINK!!!!


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Anon Pink said:


> I like PINK!!!!



http://youtu.be/ZfbBqBOSXlU


----------



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

I liked TAM on Tapatalk but they upgraded it and works poorly now. 

I guess there are forum apps that would not be pink


----------



## jin (Sep 9, 2014)

I reinstalled an earlier version of tapatalk after the recent updates.


----------

